# Greetings and Salutations



## Pixel888 (1 März 2016)

Just joined, and wanted to say hi. Just getting a feel for the board and exploring what's available so far. Looks like a really good community, and I look forward to participating.

Cheers


----------



## General (1 März 2016)

Welcome to CB


----------

